# Tips for boarding with weak knee



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi,
I dislocated my left patella a few months ago playing hockey, and it hasn't yet fully recovered. However, my work is going on a whistler ski trip, and i signed up to go (as i didn't want to miss the entire season, and it's free!). Any ideas/hints/help on what tricks or moves i could do, and which ones to avoid at all costs? thanks

*ps, i ride goofy


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Just take it easy and you should probably be ok...

Just stretch good and proper before going at it ...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Lol. There isn't much you can do. Make sure you stay on groomers, avoid sharp cuts/carving, and don't do any jumps or tricks.

Obviously, snowboarding is a sport that works your knees quite a bit.... what you're asking is like trying to figure out how to play soccer without using your feet too much. LOL.:laugh:


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Stay away for low spinning movements like butters that you need to balance on your left leg. Make sure to wear a brace that is made for your type of injury. Remember to take breaks so that your muscles are still able to act a stabilizers and you don't have to fully rely on your skeletal system. And the MOMENT that you feel weakness, pain, or swelling stop riding and practice RICE-ing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2010)

I had about 3 hours of riding today and I might be done for the season... I actually trained for the last 6 weeks just so I could go on this trip, and you know what, it was worth! I stayed away from any jumps and just made wide carves all the way down, while speed checking like nobody`s biz (`cause a fall could have been dangerous...) + plus a patella brace on my knee. I actually should have stopped after two hours, but I pushed it too much and on the last run, it was painful just to be standing. Anyways, thanks for the tips


----------



## Jon T (Mar 19, 2010)

If you think you are done for the season, I would start rehabing that knee for the next season. These type of injuries don't really just go away, and you might want to check in with a Doc just incase you tore something. If you take care of it now, you will be a lot better off in the long run!! Get your muscles strong around your knee, and you should be good to shred another day! Glad you still went on the trip, and I am sure you can still have a lot of fun just hanging out while the others board!!


----------

